# I want to help..



## Mrs tinkerbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi,  I have come on here in hope someone perhaps the couple involved will know what I am on about.  My Husband was in Altnagelvin A&E today and saw a poster for a couple who needed an egg donor.  He was telling me as out little girl was conceived by donor sperm and he said how sad he found it.  Any way we have chatted and if I can find this couple and I am suitable my age may be an issue I would like to donate eggs for this couple.  So if you're on here or if anyone knows who the couple is or has seen the poster please send me the details.  I know just how they feel and if I can do for them what our donor did for us I would be very proud.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Mrs tinkerbelle I just want to say what an amazing thing you are doing. I hope you find this couple x


----------



## Day Dreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Mrs Tinkerbell my husband and I were in the same situation as yourselves, we always said that if our own treatment was successful, we would love to help another couple and I donated my eggs a number of years ago at the royal.  When I donated the donor had to be under 37 when the treatment began, you & your partner will also need to attend a councillor session. It may also be worth trying to contact the donor coordinator at the Royal, they may be aware of this couple.

To donate your eggs or sperm to another couple, I believe is one of the most beautiful gifts you can give to someone


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

fav decision of yours!


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

hi as someone going through DE cycle currently, thank you so much for deciding to help another couple... you are amazing for doing this.


----------



## laylay (Jul 3, 2015)

What an amazing lady. Bless you X


----------

